# Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?



## cabernet-sauvignon (29. November 2010)

*Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

Ich habe das Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H - Mainboard. Das Mainboard hat ein SYS_FAN mit 4 Pins, d.h. mit Lüftersteuerung. Ich möchte die Gehäuselüfter daran anschließen. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass die Leistung dieses Anschlusses limitiert ist. Daher meine *Frage*: *wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich an diesen Anschluss anschließen?* Und gibt es auch Y-Kabel für drei Gehäuselüfter (in meinem Gehäuse lassen sich bis zu drei Lüfter einbauen)?


----------



## elohim (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

Im handbuch deines mainboards müsste eine angabe über die max leistung (W) der Anschlüsse zu finden sein. Das gleiche findest du auch in der Produktbeschreibung der Lüfter. Dann musst du nur noch zusammenzählen 

ob es 3 auf 1 adapterkabel gibt kann ich nicht sagen, 2 y kabel sollten aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## cabernet-sauvignon (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

Habe das Handbuch nochmal durchgeschaut. Aber zum SYS_FAN gibt es keine Angabe bezüglich der maximalen Wattzahl. Wo könnte ich diese Info bekommen oder gibt es vielleicht einen definierten Standardwert?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

Stehen die ampere drin?
Bei aquatuning hab ich solche 3 fach pwm kabel gesehn, oder wars aquacomputer? Ich verwechsel die beiden immer >.<


----------



## cabernet-sauvignon (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

Danke für den Hinweis wo es Y-Adapter gibt. Leider bin ich noch immer nicht schlauer was die Anzahl der maximalen Gehäuselüfter angeht.


----------



## andreas84 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

Schau mal im Forum von Gigabyte, da gibt es einen Thread zu diesem Thema (schon älter).
Dort ging es um ein P55 Mainbord und wurde von einem Gigabyte-Mitarbeiter mit max. 2A angegeben.
Also da geht einiges...

Zur not einfach mal ne Support-Mail schreiben.


----------



## cabernet-sauvignon (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

Danke für die Info. Bin vorhin auf einer engischsprachigen Seite ebenfalls darauf gestoßen, als ein User schrieb, dass der Gigabyte-Support ihm eine Antwort mit *2 Ampere* gegeben hat.


----------



## esszett (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

wenn der anschluss pwm ist und die luefter auch durch ein pwm-signal gesteuert werden (also jeweils 4pin-anschluesse), dann kannst du in einer bastelloesung die einzelnen luefter auch direkt ans netzteil anschlieszen (12V) und schleifst lediglich das pwm-signal des mainboard-anschlusses durch zu jedem luefter... dann spielt die moegliche maximalbelastung des mainboard-anschlusses keine rolle...

gruSZ


----------



## Sync (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

hol dir doch ne lüftersteuerung mit 3-5 anschlüssen oder so. die lüftersteuerungen holen sich den strom direkt  vom netzteil .. und du hast selbst die kontrolle wie schnell die laufen^^

Edit: ich würde da nicht viel rumbasteln, wenn es einfachere und sichere varianten gibt


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

2A sind schon ne ganze menge, zur sicherheit würde ich trotzdem noch beim support nachfragen
Aber nachdem die meisten lüfter im bereich von 0,1A sind hast du genug luft


----------



## cabernet-sauvignon (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Gehäuselüfter kann ich ans Motherboard anschließen?*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Beim Gigabyte-Support gab man mir die Antwort, dass die angeschlossene Last maximal *2 Watt* betragen darf. Meine drei Lüfter benötigen eine Stromstärke von je 0,18A, d.h. insgesamt 0,54 Ampere.

Ich habe jetzt drei PWM-Lüfter Scythe Slip Stream 120mm PWM eingebaut und mit einem Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM von Phobya angeschlossen. Das PWM-Signal wird an alle drei Lüfter übertragen. Sehr schön.

Allerdings entsteht im Gehäuse durch die drei Lüfter noch ein etwas zu lautes Rauschen (durch die Gehäuselüfter). Der Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter liegt zwischen 0 und 1300 Umdrehungen und ich vermute, dass die Lüfter langsamer laufen würden, wenn das Mainboard eine niedrigerere Temperatur messen würde. Wie kann ich feststellen, an welcher Stelle auf dem Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H) die Temperatur gemessen wird? Ich vermute, dass hier an der Stelle, an der die Temperatur gemessen wird, die Gradzahl etwas zu hoch gemessen wird. Zumindest kann ich sagen, dass die CPU-Temperatur im Normalbetrieb zwischen 30° und 40°C liegt (Angabe aus dem BIOS). Insofern ist es im Gehäuse sicherlich nicht viel wärmer und demnach müsste es möglich sein, die Lüfter noch langsamer drehen zu lassen. 

Gibt es vielleicht sogar die Möglichkeit, die Temperaturmessung nicht auf dem Mainboard, sondern von einer anderen Stelle innerhalb des Gehäuses messen zu lassen?


----------

